# Running flash files on MAC



## leojose (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I have installed Macromedia Flash Player and Shockwave Flash on my *MAC OS X *machine. But when I try to run any .swf file, it automatically selects _QuickTimePlayer_ as the default application. I searched through all the application folders but couldn't find any flash players. Finally I opened the .swf file with mozilla web browser and it worked. 
But unlike windows, why doesn't the .swf file open a new window and play the flash file in that? Did I download a plugin for web browser? where can I get the actual Flash Player for MAC OS X?


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a similar problem on am few macs after updating flash to version 10. The installers from the actual shockwave website dont seem to work.

Will let u know if I figure it out


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Try dragging and dropping the .swf file onto the Shockwave player. This should force the player to open the file rather than what seems to be the default for the file type.


----------



## leojose (Sep 28, 2005)

VegasACF said:


> Try dragging and dropping the .swf file onto the Shockwave player. This should force the player to open the file rather than what seems to be the default for the file type.


I can't find any flash players in my system. I browsed the entire application folders and didn't find anything that I could execute. This why I have a feeling that I probably installed a browser plugin.
If you could provide me with a link for installing this shockwave player, I may be able to try your technique.


----------



## seanw23 (Sep 23, 2005)

When you download shockwave or flashplayer frm Versiontracker.com or macromedia.com all it is is a browser plugin. I have the browser plugins + I actually have a copy of Flash Pro and that comes with a flash player that you can use as a flash player application.


----------



## leojose (Sep 28, 2005)

seanw23 said:


> I actually have a copy of Flash Pro and that comes with a flash player that you can use as a flash player application.


Hi sean...where exactly did you get this player? did you download it or did you purchase it. Kindly give me the link if possible.

Thanks


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

My issue with flash player seemed to be linked to the default browser.

Default browser was set to Safari and despite the installer claiming it is a generic installer for Netscape, IE and Safari, I could only get the flash player installed on Safari. Setting the default browser to IE sorted the problem.


----------



## seanw23 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey leojose i just went on Limewire and searched for Macromedia Flash and then i downloaded it as well as the Serial Number and away i went.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

drop it on a browser window k?


----------



## ddrmaniac (Oct 16, 2005)

Hold down the CTRL key and click, unless you use a Mighty Mouse or non apple mouse. This will open up a "right click" menu. Select "Open With" and OS X will generate application that best suit the file wishing to be opened. Choose Flash Player.


----------

